# Do I need to use specifically horse clippers to clip?



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I want to clean her trace clip up. I used the barn owners clippers to clip her before but she's out on vacation at the moment and I don't have my own. I do have clippers that are used in salons for hair and they're the same kind they use with dog groomers? Is it ok to use those? They look the same as the horse clippers I used.


----------



## Harlow (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm pretty sure they are fine to use. The blade (or whatever you call it) will probably wear out quickly though as they aren't made for coarse hair such as a horses..I don't clip my horse so I wouldn't know but I know that people use human clippers for tidying up - like the bridle path etc.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

drafts4ever said:


> I want to clean her trace clip up. I used the barn owners clippers to clip her before but she's out on vacation at the moment and I don't have my own. *I do have clippers that are used in salons for hair and they're the same kind they use with dog groomers?* Is it ok to use those? They look the same as the horse clippers I used.


No, they're not. _Typically_ the type used in salons are a vibrating clipper. Groomers use a powerdrive clipper.. totally different. 

The vibrating clippers really have no power. They certainly won't clip animals easily.

Any powerdrive clipper us groomers use are great for horses as well.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

well the ones I have had a picture of a lady doing hair and trimming a dog so I figured they were the same. If I can find the box I'll take a picture of it. They're old though. I got them a year or so ago. Would they be ok to use though. They don't have to be overly efficient, just enough to tidy her up a bit.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

As long as they're a powerdrive clipper they will be fine to use.

If they're a vibrating clipper, you probably can't even clip a bridle path. Check the box


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

^^ Bought mens clippers from target for my horse. Never had a problem (bridlepaths and wiskers). But for clipping the whole body, and winter coats I would get a decent set of clippers.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok sounds good.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

I've used cheapo people clippers to do a full clip on a rather hairy appy and they've been fine. Those clippers were used a few times on different horses and they're still good. Just keep the blades oiled and clean them out regularly and they should do the job no worries.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Well I cleaned up her chest clipping and it went pretty well. I evened it out and everything came out fine. I'm a bit anal when it comes to clips being even so I spent 2 and half hours on it going over it slowly and carefully. She wasn't happy about it but she got plenty of treats for standing around for me. She has a furry strip left down the underside of her chest since I didn't get that far, I'll do it tomorrow. But her shoulders are touched up, the base of her neck and she's a dark liver bay color underneath that blood bay thick winter coat.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I agree with qtrhrsecrazy. You will def need a powerdrive. Also, most dog/human clippers are between 5-15 watts of power whereas special horse clippers contain at least 120 watts of power.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll keep that in mind. The ones I used yesterday worked really well and didn't heat up at all. I got a really even trim too. We'll see how my funds are this next month and I might go out and get a pair of horse clippers but these seem to be working really well so far.


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a used human hair clipper that I use for trimming bridle paths and stuff on my horses. It doesn't work very well, but you can't really beat the price (free!).


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

drafts4ever- Thats good that it's working for you. Heck, as long as they keep working for you, why worry about getting a new pair? Unless, of course, you really want to spend the money on one, it wouldn't hurt either way lol.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

if they crap out I'll throw down the money. right now I think I'll be using them for touch up stuff since it would take forever even with regular clippers if I ever wanted to fully body clip her. I don't know why I would but it would take HOURS.


----------

